

Visual Programming Languages – Snapshots - ericHosick
http://blog.interfacevision.com/design/design-visual-progarmming-languages-snapshots/

======
ericHosick
This was submitted by another HN user here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274674)
.

